# Teaching jobs



## Tracy Halstvedt (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi there,
I was wondering if there were any teachers out there or anyone else who could give us some good advice on finding teaching jobs in spain (Costa Blanca area). We are also looking at the Alacante & Murcia area for accomadation are there any areas within these regions you would consider not suitable for a family with 3 kids.

Thanks Tracy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There was a thread here a week or so ago about teaching jobs, have a look through cos i cant remember what it was called!!

Jo


----------



## Tracy Halstvedt (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for help jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

"teaching jobs in your part of Spain" is the thread - its on the previous page!


jo


----------

